# An Example of the Costs Driving an Electric Car Full Time for Rideshare



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

As noted in another thread, I have been away from home for a few months due to being evacuated because of a forest fire near my home in California. I drove full-time, seven days a week to pay for my travel expenses (rideshare only. No deliveries). I kept meticulous records, so for those interested, here is a summary of the key figures.

Note the following:
1) Charging costs are on the extreme high side since all charging was done at public stations, which are often far more expensive per kW/h than charging at home overnight.

2) This is a leased EV. I fully expected, and have incurred, additional charges for going over the mileage in the lease contract (3 years, 45K). All miles on this trip were overage miles. Leasing is more expensive but most all costs are fixed. I personally favor the trade-off. Loan or lease though, the takeaway is that the only maintenance or repair item in 62K miles on this car has only been two sets of tires!

3) Car is a Chevy Bolt EV. Was achieving 3.6-4.2 kW of electricity burned per mile efficiency.


Total miles driven19,109​Total days driven77​(11 weeks)Daily hours online10​Total hours online770​Total income (Uber/Lyft)*$ 18,212.20*Expenses: _Charging_1374.75​(.072 per mile) _Phone (Tracfone)_369.03​ _4 New tires_694.77​Total expenses:*$ 2,438.55*Net Profit*$ 15,773.65*Profit per mile*$ 0.83*------------------------------------------------------------Add in car payments (based upon a full 3-month period) _Lease payment_$ 1,291.80 _Lease overage (.25 /mile)_$ 2,442.13Total*$ 3,733.93*Remaining profit$ 12,039.72


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> As noted in another thread, I have been away from home for a few months due to being evacuated because of a forest fire near my home in California. I drove full-time, seven days a week to pay for my travel expenses (rideshare only. No deliveries). I kept meticulous records, so for those interested, here is a summary of the key figures.
> 
> Note the following:
> 1) Charging costs are on the extreme high side since all charging was done at public stations, which are often far more expensive per kW/h than charging at home overnight.
> ...


Buying is the way to go to on the EV... you will still get 1800ish $ EV credit on the Bolt, down from 7500$ ...get the
Volkswagen ID 4 SUV next year , 40,000 minus 7500 tax credit = 32500$, 250 mile range...XL?
You will be spending 15,000 on the lease per year, so why not own the vehicle in 2 years.&#128539;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> As noted in another thread, I have been away from home for a few months due to being evacuated because of a forest fire near my home in California. I drove full-time, seven days a week to pay for my travel expenses (rideshare only. No deliveries). I kept meticulous records, so for those interested, here is a summary of the key figures.
> 
> Note the following:
> 1) Charging costs are on the extreme high side since all charging was done at public stations, which are often far more expensive per kW/h than charging at home overnight.
> ...


An electric car can work pretty good for rideshare use. My Fusion is a PHEV and overall costs for the past year have been minimal. I haven't broke down my costs in detail like you have yet. The car is also my personal daily car so I just lump everything together for now...

Leased 11/2019 with $0 down and just the first payment
PG&E Cash Rebate - $800
CA Cash Rebate - $1500
Federal tax credit that literally dropped our tax bill $4600
This basically makes the car free for the first 15 months of my 36 month lease.

I charge at work for free and our electric bill since January of this year has gone up about $30-$60 a month but that includes the fact that we were home more because of the lockdowns (more TV, more A/C use etc....) I pretty much only charge my car at my home on Fri/Sat night when I drive.

Gas for the past year is $1253 and that includes 4500 miles for travel on two personal trips. I average 725 miles a tank and going by gas alone my costs are .059 a mile.

No charge for service yet as my first service was free. $35 last week for new air filter (not needed) and cabin filter (needed). Year 2 I expect another oil change and whatever a 30k service requires. Tires should be good until 50k at the very minimum.

Part time YTD rideshare income is $13223 with $7600 in deductions. I'm using amounts tracked by Stride and these are the numbers that matter most to me for tax purposes.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

mbd said:


> Buying is the way to go to on the EV... you will still get 1800ish $ EV credit on the Bolt, down from 7500$ ...get the
> Volkswagen ID 4 SUV next year , 40,000 minus 7500 tax credit = 32500$, 250 mile range...XL?
> You will be spending 15,000 on the lease per year, so why not own the vehicle in 2 years.&#128539;


For many folks purchase is the better option. The lease is perfect for my situation as the tech is rolling over pretty fast, my model is depreciating quickly, and I like having fixed costs. I have a Tesla on order for delivery after this car comes off lease in a year, and if the so-called "million-mile battery" has been introduced then I will likely purchase that vehicle.

Just one correction to your statement; I am not spending anywhere near 15K /year on my Bolt. This was just a temporary bulge in driving full-time. I normally drive on weekends only. I was happy to cover both the car and my travel expenses with the Uber income. It was a blessing to actually come out ahead after all was said and done.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> An electric car can work pretty good for rideshare use. My Fusion is a PHEV and overall costs for the past year have been minimal. I haven't broke down my costs in detail like you have yet. The car is also my personal daily car so I just lump everything together for now...
> 
> Leased 11/2019 with $0 down and just the first payment
> PG&E Cash Rebate - $800
> ...


As long as you never get anyone with luggage. My daughter has an energi, it's been a nightmare. Hers is a 2018


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> As long as you never get anyone with luggage. My daughter has an energi, it's been a nightmare. Hers is a 2018


I drive the Bolt as well. It has a lot of space for luggage. 17 cubic feet !










My Costs are far less than Trons as I Charge at Home for 85% of the time .. 13 cents Killowatt.. x 60 kWh battery $7.80

I have a Subscription for Greenlots chargers, $30 a month and that includes the first 30 minutes free ..which is usually all I ever need to top off.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> As long as you never get anyone with luggage. My daughter has an energi, it's been a nightmare. Hers is a 2018


The trunk size is laughable! It's not the car if you want to do airport runs or have a small family that's for sure! Fortunately I don't do much AP runs. The few times I have luggage has not been an issue yet.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The trunk size is laughable! It's not the car if you want to do airport runs or have a small family that's for sure! Fortunately I don't do much AP runs. The few times I have luggage has not been an issue yet.


Yep, car did get incredible mileage, and was super high tech.....especially for 2017 (when I bought it). Lots of electrical gremlins though....


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yep, car did get incredible mileage, and was super high tech.....especially for 2017 (when I bought it). Lots of electrical gremlins though....


So far zero issues for the past year. Apple Car Play will not always launch when I plug my phone in other than that no complaints. The car itself is comfortable and very quiet even when the engine is on. I honestly didn't think I would like it as much as I do.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So far zero issues for the past year. Apple Car Play will not always launch when I plug my phone in other than that no complaints. The car itself is comfortable and very quiet even when the engine is on. I honestly didn't think I would like it as much as I do.


Same with my daughter's 2013 she's had now for some time. No mechanical or electrical issues at all and it has close to 170K already. One thing that does suck is that hers has the 4" Sync and no Car Play and the USB connection thing is just stupid. Looked into upgrading to the 8" unit, but at $1400 for the kit, I don't think it'll be happening anytime soon. :roflmao:

I've never really been a Ford fan, but I've been quite impressed with the little thing. Feels really solid and quiet as well as reliable. Knock on wood...


----------

